
Coal Fire, Not Just Iceberg, Doomed the Titanic, a Journalist Claims (2017) - DrScump
http://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/03/world/europe/titanic-coal-fire-iceberg.html
======
DrScump
John Batchelor interview of “Farewell Titanic” author Charles Pellegrino:

[https://audioboom.com/posts/5461925-how-could-a-coal-fire-
si...](https://audioboom.com/posts/5461925-how-could-a-coal-fire-sink-the-
titanic-charles-pellegrino-charlespellegri-author-farewell-titanic)

